

What happens in the brain during a shark encounter - wheresclark
https://www.theconnection.tv/what-a-shark-attack-can-teach-us-about-reducing-stress/

======
michaelpinto
I wish humanity would focus more on this story:

"Using data on shark catches, discards and mortality rates worldwide, the
researchers estimated that approximately 100 million sharks are killed per
year by humans."

source: [http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/how-many-
sharks...](http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/how-many-sharks-do-
humans-kill-hour)

~~~
wheresclark
Agreed. I'll pick a fight with anyone who thinks culling sharks is a good
thing.

